# Pooch test experts needed!



## GreenGoddess (May 20, 2012)

I am not going to give any information on this girl other than I have no clue if she was with a male before I got her.. I want to see if anyone can give me insight on whether she is pregnant or not by her pooch pics... What do you think?

This one was taken on 4/2






These were taken on 5/15









Goddess :bun


----------



## 20kidsonhill (May 20, 2012)

yes, most certainly looks pregnant. I could use a picture a little further away to see her hips, belly and udder to give a guess of a due date. But my first initial guess is still another month.


----------



## GreenGoddess (May 20, 2012)

Here are some more pics... Sorry they aren't very clear.. 






















In the morning before I feed them, her belly is much smaller but after she eats, it looks like she's carrying two bowling balls.. I've not felt any movement... I wasnt sure if it was possible she was preggers or maybe her rumen was expanding that much... 

Goddess :bun


----------



## 20kidsonhill (May 21, 2012)

after looking at those pictures I think she has another 6 to 8 weeks.  I hope she does well for you.


----------



## GreenGoddess (May 21, 2012)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> after looking at those pictures I think she has another 6 to 8 weeks.  I hope she does well for you.


 Ugh.... I *really* hope you are wrong...  LOL... ok... Here's a little background... 

I got the goats when they were 12 weeks old... There is this beautiful little girl and her brother.. The brother was not banded until he was around 11 weeks old... These two were absolutely pitiful when they came to me... They were loaded with lice and worms, had never had their hooves trimmed and they were curling under and the wether reminded me of "Eeyore".. His head and tail were down, eyes half closed, haunched and just looked depressed.... The wether was only 7 lbs and the doeling was 8 lbs... I've taken care of every roblem including a current treatment for copper deficiency (bolused and high quality free choice mineral).. They are now 23 weeks old and I will weight them tomorrow but last tuesday he was 19 1/2 lbs and she was 24 1/2 lbs... Unfortunately, your prediction would put her being bred right before he was banded and she would have been between 7-10 weeks old which would fit... Please tell me you are correct only 50% of the time so I still have a 50% chance of NOT having a pregnant doeling.. LOL

Goddess :bun


----------



## 20kidsonhill (May 21, 2012)

Pictures are so deceiving, she looks much bigger than just 24 lbs. so she is 5 months and 3 weeks old and possibly due by 7 or 8 months of age.  I would talk to a vet about aborting her. The drugs you would need are RX.  However it is possible for her to do just fine, I had a doe kid years ago that was maybe 8 or 9 months of age. She was immature and not the best mom, but the birth went well. The problem for a young doe like this would be a single large buckling. I would take it easy on feeding her grain.


----------



## GLENMAR (May 21, 2012)

She looks very preg to me too.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (May 21, 2012)

GreenGoddess said:
			
		

> 20kidsonhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you mean, you hope I am wrong about her being pregnant, my response to that would be: I am 100% sure she is pregnant. I am iffy about how far along, some where between due in 4 to 10 weeks.  My guess is due in 6 to 8 weeks, because normally in a first freshener they start building a little udder at 8 to 10 weeks before they are due. She clearly has an udder starting.


----------



## GreenGoddess (May 21, 2012)

I greatly appreciate all the responses and I guess my chance of her not being pregnant is much slimmer than I was hoping.. I do have some comfort in knowing that I have an older gentleman I am friends with who has worked on a farm since he was a very young age and has a LOT of knowledge in goats including kidding, c-sections etc... I spoke with him the other night about my concerns and he told me that if she is and I need him, he is only 25 minutes away and I am to call him immediately... He is supposed to come over to give her a good check over and give me a better idea of what to expect... I have been watching their grain intake mainly because I don't want them gaining weight too fast in general but I will be much more careful now, if that's even possible.. 

I am very new to goats since these are my first and let me tell you, I am definitely getting a crash course in goat husbandry! I know many goats get pregnant at a very early age and go on to kid just fine or with some "minimal" assistance and then other older does kid with a lot of complications so I feel that all I can do is do everything in my power to have a healthy mom AND baby and know I have help if needed... Honestly, my only concern is how small she is but she's growing quickly, not only in her belly that is... I will definitely keep everyone up to date on her!

Goddess :bun


----------



## Missy (May 21, 2012)

I wish you the best of luck, she does look pregnant to me as well.


----------



## marliah (May 21, 2012)

She looks pregnant to me too.


----------



## GreenGoddess (May 28, 2012)

Yep! We will be expecting a baby or babies soon! Unfortunately, I don't really know when she was bred so I'm not sure exactly when but I'm guestimating it to be around July 10th based on when I got her and her brother.. Honestly, I could be up to a month or so off... Maybe y'all can help me with the gestational age as well?

When I cupped my hand around her belly just in front of her udder, Her uterus seems to be about the size of a small grapefruit or large orange in width.. I also felt what I think was the head.. It was the size of a golf ball that pushed against my hand, slid sideways and then disappeared.. I cannot find ANYTHING on the net with pictures but I did find a site that has how big a pygmy kid is at different times.. Unfortunately since I cannot feel the entire body, I have no way of knowing how far along she is based on that... Apparently there was something like I am looking for on the net in 2003 but it's since been removed with the entire site! She's already had her CD/T last week and I am just waiting for the Selenium/vitamin E gel to get here from Jeffers... Keeping my fingers crossed for at least twins since it will be much easier on her than a single! 

Goddess :bun


----------



## GreenGoddess (Jun 9, 2012)

It's been almost a month since I asked what y'all though... Here are some updated pics... Still thinking the same thing? I've given her CD/T and Selenium/vitamin E gel just to be on the safe side.. 






















Goddess :bun


----------



## KWAK (Jun 9, 2012)

I didnt even know goats could get preggo at that age! Well, I dont know muh about goats... Just getting into them myself!


----------



## GreenGoddess (Jun 9, 2012)

She a nigerian dwarf.. They have been known to accidentally breed as early as 1 month old... In most cases, it's more like 2 or 3 months old when it happens so it's suggested to keep any bucklings separate after around 8 weeks old.. 

Goddess :bun


----------



## lilhill (Jun 10, 2012)

If it were me, I'd be waiting on babies in the not too distant future.  Looks like she is building an udder and her vulva is elongated with the smoothed out area above her anus.  I would say she is definitely pregnant.


----------

